# TV ohne Kopfhöreranschluß



## Rudolf599 (11. März 2013)

*TV ohne Kopfhöreranschluß*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Panasonic TH-42PV71F der leider keinen Kopfhöreranschluß hat. Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit einen Kopfhörer anzuschließen über scart oder ?????


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2013)

*AW: TV ohne Kopfhöreranschluß*

Rein mechanisch gibt es einen Adapter der von Scart auf Klinke geht, nur habe ich so etwas selbst nie ausprobiert


----------



## Jeretxxo (11. März 2013)

*AW: TV ohne Kopfhöreranschluß*

Aber nur wenn der TV auch einen Scart Ausgang hat, die meisten besitzen jedoch nur Scart Eingänge (wenn sie überhaupt noch Scart besitzen), meistens haben nur alte DVD oder Videorecorder Scart Ausgänge.

Edit: Unten siehst du deine Anschlüsse, ein Scart Ausgang ist nicht vorhanden, dafür aber ein AUX out, der Weiße und Rote Anschluss wo "Audio" dransteht, der rechts neben dem "PC" Anschluss, nicht der unten.
Da ließen sich relativ problemlos Kopfhörer anschließen.

Brauchst dann sowas hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Audio-Ada...plung-Frustfreie/dp/B007M6NBAQ/ref=pd_cp_ce_2


----------



## Rudolf599 (1. April 2013)

*AW: TV ohne Kopfhöreranschluß*

Hallo Jeretxxo,

Ich habe einen Funkkopfhörer und diese hat als Eingang zwei cinch. Habe mir eine Audioumschaltbox gekauft und TV und Receiver mit der Audioumschaltbox verbunden. Audioumschaltbox dann mit dem  Kopfhörer verbunden. Alles klappt wunderbar. Vielen Dank für Deinen Tip mit dem cinchausgang am TV.


----------

